# Removals to lanzarote



## ianm1968 (Nov 19, 2014)

Does anyone know of any removal firms that operates between the U.K. And lanzarote and what kind of costs I can be looking at?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

ianm1968 said:


> Does anyone know of any removal firms that operates between the U.K. And lanzarote and what kind of costs I can be looking at?


This firm moved us from U.K. Yorkshire to El Hierro, they came to the house packed everything, took it away in a van, transferred the same to a container, shipped to the Canaries and eventually arrived here, all intact!!

Ask them for a quote, then google, Removals abroad U.K. for the many others.

We priced how much it would cost to replace our Items, and found, much to my surprise, that removal was far cheaper. Cost I think 4000, but that was some years ago.



Welcome to Shires Removals and Storage - Removals Company, Overseas Removals, Moving Home, Self Storage, Shires Removals, West Yorkshire, UKRemovals Company, Overseas Removals, Moving Home, Self Storage, Shires Removals, West Yorkshire, UK | Local, N


----------



## ianm1968 (Nov 19, 2014)

Cheers 
Thanks a lot


----------

